

Unified Field Theory That Nobody Can Disprove - baconface
http://unifiedgravity.com/UnifiedGravity/Publications.html

======
burgerbrain

      "Disprove"
    

Methinks somebody doesn't know how science works.

~~~
orengoldberg
Seriously. I keep seeing "science" articles with that word in the title. Quite
frustrating.

